# MARK TWAIN No. 2 Cigar Review - He Lay Low



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just like "Ole Man River" a big sturdy cigar that's available to all (price-wise). The No. 2 is significantly better than No. 1. It's had a much cr...

Read the full review here: MARK TWAIN No. 2 Cigar Review - He Lay Low


----------

